
Coinbase is down - dhandel
DDoS?
======
czsr
Coinbase said that:

Minor Service Outage: We're investigating performance issues on Coinbase.com
and are working to resolve them. We will update with more information as it
becomes available.

[https://support.coinbase.com/](https://support.coinbase.com/)

------
alva
Coinbase always seems to go down during a flash-crash. they re-open once the
price has stabilised. This was the case even when they had a lot less users.

It makes me very nervous about what they could be doing behind the scenes.

------
SilasX
Also Gemini (Gemini’s public site is up but ability to log in is
intermittent).

Kraken and Bitstamp has outages around 7:30am Pacific. (Bitstamp’s public site
was up but trading updates had stopped at 7:18).

------
BoorishBears
Sufficient traffic can _act_ like a DDoS...

Coinbase has frequently been spotty during large fluctuations in Bitcoin’s
price due to high trade volume.

------
kylezinter
Hmmm I wonder if this is an actual attack or just a flush of actual users.

~~~
SilasX
Coinbase had like four outages in June that coincided with unusually high
volume. I wish people had taken the hint that it will happen during hot times.

~~~
kylezinter
True, makes sense. It's interesting, I found a few other sites having issues
right now too, like Kraken when trying to log in it has an SSL handshake issue
with cloudflare.

